# Italian Cypress Trees



## Linda S (Jan 13, 2007)

Help!

I had planted 5 Trees- and live on the Ocean in Florida(East Coast) . About 3 months ago they started to turn brown, but showed new growth. The Nursery said there could be mites, had them sprayed. The Pest control said they were planted too loose,but sprayed. One(closest to the Ocean) of the 5 
is healthy. The 4 are half brown.
I now hear from the Nurseryafter they watched HGTV that the Cypress cannot withstand the wind from the Ocean.

What is your advice?


----------



## arboralliance (Jan 14, 2007)

*Well...*

Hello there Linda S,

I did a report on several hundred advanced tree plantings in a large housing development South East of Melbourne with similar issues to yours and as can be common the trees were supplied by a nursery as dormant trees which from my assessment were either dead when purchased or very close...

Because of the stress of being close to death (to put it very simply) other issues arose to bring the trees into further disrepute, other major ground issues were also evident thus causing a few hundred to be in severe decline or deceased...

Even trees flush with growth can be close to death as the green flush can be death throes...

Some pictures of your tree would be beneficial in further determining the cause of your issues...

Peace in trees,

Jarrah


----------



## treeseer (Jan 14, 2007)

aerosol salt tolerance moderate, meaning to me that it does not belong right on the ocean shore. Your tax dollars support UF, and it has good information:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ST226


----------

